# Ignision wire for relay?



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

I have just bought a water injection kit. It is a MAP setup, so i need to connect a relay to switch things on and off. Now the question, where is the best place to tap a ignition wire from on the Golf5 GTI? Or could I just let the pressure switch act as the on off switch, as it only comes on under boost?


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Ignision wire for relay? (GERHARD PETZER)*

ignition wire found


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Ignision wire for relay? (GERHARD PETZER)*

Gerhard, which wire did you end up using?


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Ignision wire for relay? ([email protected])*

the blue and red wire which can be found in the big plug just infront of the battery


----------

